# Re-dying nylon halters



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

I would be afraid the first time it got wet my horse would be another color.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I forgot a key ingredient - Salt, 1/2 cup is added to the very hot water to set the dye. Sorry. When one posts it doesn't always show up immediately so couldn't edit it in, then got busy.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Honestly-by the time you buy the dye, and take into account your time-I would just buy a new halter. Nylon halters are pretty inexpensive, and, like I said-last thing I would want is to find my horse with w blue, red, purple or pink blaze!

They tens to not only dafe, but get a bit raggedy on the edges. Yet another reason to pitch it and pay the $15 for a new one.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

^^^ agreed (even though I still use them when they're ragged anyway)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Yeah, by the time it's all said and done I'd rather just buy a new halter in the color I want. Unless I had a whole mess of dull nylon halters that I could use the same dye on... but I'm not trying to outfit an entire barn in matching halters here!


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

It would be fun to try it with a new white or off white halter and see if you could get a custom dye job in tie dye or something else! Cool idea. 

I think if you throw the halter in the wash after you do it and before you put it on your horse any extra dye will rinse off and wouldn't rub off on your horse and you would be fine.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The salt sets the dye but when cool it must be rinsed well. My horses keep their halters until they are in shreds. They are seldom worn but I'm too frugal to spring for new ones until absolutely necessary.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> The salt sets the dye but when cool it must be rinsed well. My horses keep their halters until they are in shreds. They are seldom worn but I'm too frugal to spring for new ones until absolutely necessary.


Mine too... but I think that the cost of the dye, etc would unfortunately exceed the cost of getting a new $10 halter :/ Chicks saddlery is having a pretty good sale right now


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

We can't get halters that cheap in Canada. The cheapies aren't very popular because of the crappy hardware. My favorites are the Hamiltons, double thick yet soft.


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> We can't get halters that cheap in Canada. The cheapies aren't very popular because of the crappy hardware. My favorites are the Hamiltons, double thick yet soft.


Ahh... the shipping to Canada issue! I'm also quite picky about the hardware in mine... I'm especially picky about the throat snap, if there is one. I'd rather there be none at all than a cruddy one!!


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

My sis tried dying one of her shirts this way but the moment she washed it half the color washed out too. I feel like if it got wet you'd have a painted halter pony. I do think it's a clever idea though.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I don't like the halters with snaps so avoid them. I've replaced a few on both nylon and leather for other people with brass snaps that are holding up well.


----------

